# Shocking sight in Morrisons today



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 15, 2011)

Christmas goodies for sale


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yo ho hoooooooooooooooooooooo 

Rob


----------



## Steff (Sep 15, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Christmas goodies for sale



LOL at thread title Sue

Same in my local Morrisons theres been an aisle full for xmas stuff for 3 weeks


----------



## Monica (Sep 15, 2011)

oh nooooooo


----------



## am64 (Sep 15, 2011)

i have been instructed by the higher beings at work that I am to start selling xmas cards  however there no room yet ....


----------



## Jennywren (Sep 15, 2011)

They in all Supermarkets


----------



## cazscot (Sep 15, 2011)

Some of us have already started buying Christmas presents  ...


----------



## SacredHeart (Sep 15, 2011)

I just had a mince pie tonight


----------



## KateR (Sep 15, 2011)

cazscot said:


> Some of us have already started buying Christmas presents  ...



I bought my first one last week.


----------



## Smutmeister (Sep 15, 2011)

I ordered most of my Christmas cards for my shop in February.  I can't move for the things at the moment - but they're not going out into the shop yet.


----------



## hotchop (Sep 16, 2011)

We receied delivevery of our first lot of selection boxes last wednesday!

Easter eggs are usually delivered into the store a week before christmas, to be put out on boxing day


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 16, 2011)

I bought some Christmas Cards last weekend from a National Trust shop.........only trouble is I won't be able to find them by Christmas


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 16, 2011)

I've still got some cards left over from last year...


----------



## squidge63 (Sep 16, 2011)

I noticed in M&S the other day they had the christmas puddings, christmas cakes and mince pies...


----------



## FM001 (Sep 16, 2011)

Our Morrisons had a aisle stocked with Christmas goodies two weeks ago, it's going to be a long Christmas this year and what's the bets they'll be playing Christmas songs next week


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 16, 2011)

Have I told you that I HATE Morrisons with a passion? 

I have? Well, it always bears repeating. 

Andy


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 16, 2011)

toby said:


> Our Morrisons had a aisle stocked with Christmas goodies two weeks ago, it's going to be a long Christmas this year and what's the bets they'll be playing Christmas songs next week



They were probably in the store here two weeks ago, but as I only shop every two weeks I wouldn't have know when they in.
It just shocks me though as to how early things are put out now.


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 16, 2011)

Previous thread.


----------



## Tumble (Sep 16, 2011)

We've just had an email round telling us when our Christmas party is!


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 16, 2011)

I thought it was bad enough when I was in the Co-op yesterday and they had the Halloween stuff out!


----------



## Monica (Sep 16, 2011)

apparently today it's 100 days or 70 working days or 14 weeks till christmas 

saw it on Daybreak. Martin Lewis was talking about it


----------



## Andrew (Sep 16, 2011)

*Christmas and easter*

Make no mistake I like Christmas and Easter,  but several years ago I was very annoyed by Christmas being on sale August bank holiday, that I boycotted any shop selling Christmas products before our wedding anniversary,  before we got to the   21st September, there was not a shop in the area I could frequent,  but worse than that Safeway had Easter eggs on the shelf before new year.   Christmas and Easter therefore lasted the best part of 8 months!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## am64 (Sep 16, 2011)

am64 said:


> i have been instructed by the higher beings at work that I am to start selling xmas cards  however there no room yet ....



holding out for begining of october ....


----------

